# Cleaning weathered/faded vinyl shutters



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Anyone know of a product that will restore the color of the vinyl to its original shade. Mine are very faded but otherwise are in good shape. Hate to replace them if there is a product that will restore them. Armor All will make them look great but they fade back out within 6 months or so.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Anyone know of a product that will restore the color of the vinyl to its original shade. Mine are very faded but otherwise are in good shape. Hate to replace them if there is a product that will restore them. Armor All will make them look great but they fade back out within 6 months or so.


Try armor all for automotive plastic/vinyl.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

My next-door neighbors had some guys paint their house a few years ago. The house has vinyl siding. You should look into paint for vinyl siding, and just paint them yourself.


----------



## Barothy (Jan 17, 2007)

Menard's here in Battle Creek had them on clearance a couple of weeks ago so I went the all new route. I'll put the older ones on the cabin like I did 10 -15 years ago with the previous old ones.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

I painted my faded shutters with cans of Valspar Plastic Paint about 5 years ago. They still look as good as the day I painted them.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

I have painted a vinyl house and shutters. Works really well. Get good exterior paint. I used Valspar and thinned it to go thru my sprayer. Hardest part was masking everything I didn't want hit with spray. Shutters I took off and sprayed on saw horses. 
Siding and shutters are better than new. No more mildew on the north side and no more fading. 
Much cheaper than residing the house and faster. 
Been 6 years and I just pressure washed it today. Looks as good as new.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

I'll add I went from a faded crap yellow color to a sage green. I also did 3 coats of paint. I tested it with a pressure washer a day after painting and it will not come off.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

Fool'em said:


> I'll add I went from a faded crap yellow color to a sage green. I also did 3 coats of paint. I tested it with a pressure washer a day after painting and it will not come off.


Did you do any kind of pre-wash or prep?
Thanks,


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

My siding was faded and chalky.
I used a deck and house wash cleaner and scrubbed it with a push broom then rinsed.
I started on one side and washed that side one night and masked and painted the following night. Then repeated the process all the way around the house. I used a lot of cardboard to block windows and soffit/gutter. My house is a single story so that made it quite a bit easier.
Had a siding guy tell me that with the condition of my siding paint wouldn't last 2 years and it would be flaking off. I can see why he made that claim. Not good for business if folks figure out they don't need a siding guy. I'm glad I painted.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Thanks guys had no idea you could paint vinyl.


----------

